# NEED INFO ON Winchester 94 30-30, PLEASE!!!



## trailblazer

just purchased a Winchester model 94 Ranger in 30-30 with No transfer bar safety from an online dealer.

while owning several handguns, this is my first rifle purchase...i just got the bug to own a lever gun & this was reasonably priced, at least until i actually get my hands on it.

are there any characteristics i need to be aware of?...what is the significance of "No transfer bar safety"?

i did a birthday search & all i found is it was made after 1982. 

is there any significance to 1982?

now that marlin has announed a $35.00 rebate on their 336, there is probably one in my future...but, for now, i own a '94.

i'll pick it up next week from my FFL dealer

thank you in advance
trailblazer


----------



## bruce333

Congratulations!

Get the manual here: Owners Manuals -- Winchester Repeating Arms

You'll want the pre 1992 one.



> what is the significance of "No transfer bar safety"


It would have the half-cock safety.


----------



## trailblazer

bruce333 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Get the manual here: Owners Manuals -- Winchester Repeating Arms
> 
> You'll want the pre 1992 one.
> 
> It would have the half-cock safety.


bruce:
how do i find out the actual year of manufacture?...serial number is 5584***.

BTW, i'm in hickory, where is Wilson's Mills, NC?


----------



## bruce333

trailblazer said:


> bruce:
> how do i find out the actual year of manufacture?...serial number is 5584***.


I don't know that there is a serial number list for after 1982.
1982 end of year serial number was 5103248, estimate after 1982 by adding 100000 per year. 
so about 1986



> BTW, i'm in hickory, where is Wilson's Mills, NC?


Johnston County


----------

